# Last of 3/ GTX580 EVGA 1.5gb with GTX480 HEATSINK



## RushMore1205

bump


----------



## rubicsphere

PM'd


----------



## RushMore1205

Still available!!!!!! MAKE ME AN OFFER


----------



## Lutro0

Bump for a great seller! Buy with confidence from this guy!


----------



## RushMore1205

thank you very much Lutro.


----------



## Anti!!

So, I have some money burning a hole in my pocket. My only issue is i know in the past there has been cases that a nvidia card can run in a ATI/AMD board. So, based on the motherboard in my sig rig. Do you know if it will run in my setup? Cause im tempted to buy from you.

I plan on getting a SB build in the future.

EDIT: Then again the 6970 seems to keep up proportionately dollar/performance wise.


----------



## $ilent

of course an nvidia card can run in an amd setup...A nvicida/ati card can run in anything with a pcie slot.


----------



## RushMore1205

these cards will destroy any game in any set up you want


----------



## hexxik

so tempting but no warranty :x


----------



## honky

...


----------



## RushMore1205

there is a 3 year warranty

but the card has been sold thank you


----------

